# Welches HDMI-Kabel?



## leboga (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine PS3 gekauft und betreibe sie derzeit über einen HDMI-DVI Adapter an meinem Monitor. 
Meine Eltern hatten jetzt vor einen neuen Fernseher anzuschaffen und da bei der PS3 ja kein HDMI-Kabel beigelegt ist, wollte ich wissen wie hoch die Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen den verschieden Herstellern sind. Würde ein 5€ Big Ben Kabel reichen oder brauch ich doch ein 50€-Kabel? 
Hab schon gegoogelt aber bisher nix gefunden
Also ich möchte jetzt nicht für 20€ mehr ein minimal besseres Bild haben, aber wenn die Unterscheide doch drastisch sind würde ich wohl zu einen teureren greifen. Wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet

mfg. leboga


----------



## Cionara (18. Dezember 2008)

Soweit ich weiß gibts dort keinen Unterschied zwischen den Kabeln.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Dezember 2008)

Solange du unter 2m bleibst, ist jedes Kabel von einer bekannte Firma in Ordnung. Achte auf vergoldete Stecker.

Musst du aber über 3m einsetzen, wird es teurer für dich. Oehlbach empfehle ich persönlich. Gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Bei hohen Längen kommt es zum Rauschen, Pixelbildung und manch anderen Unschönen Effekt. Ist aber nicht immer so.


----------



## leboga (18. Dezember 2008)

Ok, thx für eure Hilfe, ich wollte bei 2m bleiben da ich keine große Distanz zu überbrücken habe. Das sollte doch reichen, oder?
HDMI Kabel 2m - Guntendorfer Transport Ges.m.b.H.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2008)

ja klar. nur ganz billige sind halt schlecht abgeschirmt, da könnte bei längeren dinstanzen störungen aufgefangen werden, die dann in "klötzchen" dargestellt werden. ansonsten spielt der preis nur ne rolle, wenn man sehr oft umsteckt (abnutzung der stecker/kabel-verbindungen)


----------

